# Can anybody critique this nutritional diet?



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hellooo,

After a long days work i thought i would post an example nutritional plan that i hope to follow from next week that goes in line with my weight training and cardio.

*(08:00 AM) Breakfast* - 2 Grained Brown Toast, Bowl of Weetabix (1 chunk), Cup of Green Tea.

*(10:30 AM) Mid Morning Snack *- Banana.

*(13:00 PM) Lunch *- Chicken Tikka pieces, 1 Samosa with Salad and Yogurt sauce.

*(15:30 PM) **Mid Afternoon Snack *- Green Tea & Apple.

*(17:30 PM) **GYM WORKOUT*

*(20:30 PM) **Tea *- Portion of Chicken Tikka with Salad.

That is a typical Monday-Friday meal plan. Bare in mind i only go gym 3 times during the week.

Finally i will have Saturday as a "Bad" day or "Cheat" day as some call it. On this day i will again have breakfast and dinner but then at tea time i will have a significantly larger meal, basically spoiling myself.

On Sunday i don't eat anything bad but i don't really have breakfast as i wake up really late due to going to sleep late the night before (being a Saturday night  )..

So i jump straight into lunch which is only a cup of tea and some toast and biscuits.. Then in the evening i will have a healthy meal which will be classes as Tea.

So there you go, thats what i intend to do, what do you guys think? I would much appreciate any criticism as it would only be for my best interests. I need to make sure i am not having too many carbs and i am getting plenty of protein..

Hope someone can get back to me on this :tongue1:

Thanks again,


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm rushing out door mate so cant write much. You're still not planning to eat enough in my opinion and taking on no protein until 1pm is just crazy.


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmm 

Any chance you could alter it to what you think?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What's your objective at this point, a lean bulk?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> What's your objective at this point, a lean bulk?


Agree with Dorsey wot do want to get big/ slim down???


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

you have 11 and 1/2 hours without any nutrition, I don't think you understand what a diet is for someone training and trying to gain lean muscle, you are not getting enough protein, if so where? a bit of chicken? I can't get what your goals are unless its to be a size zero catwalk model!


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry guys,

Been working all day.

Ok my main goal is not to get "big", its to build lean muscle and tone up. At the moment i have barely any muscle mass, i weigh 147 pounds (10.5 stones) so have a long way to go.

I've only just started going to the gym so just wanted some advice on my nutrition, which i know is not that good at the moment.

So my main aim is to build lean muscle an tone up basically, and make sure i have a good eating plan..


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Meal1 oats and a shake

Meal2 5/6 egg omelette

Meal3 shake and banana

Meal4 chicken/steak with rice or broccoli/sweet potato

Meal5 shake with a handful of nuts

Meal6 anything with protein ie:chicken/fish are good with veg

Meal7 casien shake with maybe some cottage cheese or peanut butter

There you go enjoy!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

That'll last him a fortnight Frankie!! Ha ;-)


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Meal1 oats and a shake
> 
> Meal2 5/6 egg omelette
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, ok so just to break your meal down a bit.

At what times should i have those meals? Also what type of food does each meal relate to, for example which meal is the protein, the carbs, the fat etc?

Finally, the shake is that a protein shake?

Thanks again,


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> That'll last him a fortnight Frankie!! Ha ;-)


Lol, once i get a proper meal plan sorted out i will be dedicated


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Carbs:

Whole Grain Bread

Whole Grain Wraps

Whole Grain Pasta

Oatmeal (Not Instant)

Whole Grain Brown Rice

Veggies (Steam/Grill)

Ezekiel Bread

Quinoa

Protein:

Chicken breasts (Boneless, Skinless)

Lean Red meats (Use in Protein & Fat meals; steak, ground meat, etc)

Turkey (Ground, lean cuts, etc)

Lean Fish (Tuna)

Fatty fishes (Use in Protein & Fat meals: Salmon, etc)

Whole eggs (Use in Protein & Fat meals)

Egg Whites (Use in Protein & Carb meals)

Cottage Cheese (Skim, 1%, 2%)

Protein powder (Whey, Casein, Egg)

Fats:

Olive Oil (Cold Pressed, Extra Virgin)

Nuts (Raw almonds, walnuts, cashews, etc. NON SALTED)

Fish Oil (Caps/Liquid Form)

Peanut butter

Flax Seeds/Oil

Coconut Oil


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

From the choice of foods you have listed i have put together another nutritional plan shown below:

*(08:00 AM) Breakfast* - 2 Whole Grain Brown Toast, Oats, Cup of Green Tea.

*(10:30 AM) Mid Morning Snack *- Protein Shake, Banana.

*(13:00 PM) Lunch *- Chicken Tikka, Rice, Mixed Fruit.

*(15:30 PM) **Mid Afternoon Snack *- Protein Shake, Cashew nuts.

*(17:30 PM) **GYM WORKOUT*

*(20:00 PM) **Tea *- Portion of Chicken Tikka with Salad.

*(22:00 PM) Late Night Snack *- 4 Cream crackers with Cottage cheese, Protein Shake.

:high5: Phewww!

Ok what do you guys think now? Is that better? Anything you would change, and with the times?

That's alot of food to eat in a single day (Dorsey, you know what I'm thinking lol!)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, that's bugger all lad!

Right, 8am you need an intake of protein no matter what. So either have an omlette (2 whole eggs and 6 whites) or a shake. If you go for the shake, change your mid morning snack to an omlette (cook it the night before and eat it cold if you'll be at work) I'd poss also drop the toast.

Straight after your workout you need another protein intake along with other things - get the Build & Recover tub from Extreme to save messing about.

10pm - i'd personally drop the cream crackers and replace with a spoon full of peanut butter. Then i'd have a cup of cottage cheese or a protein shake with semi-skimmed milk, not both.

It's far from done but re-jig it and let's take a look at the outcome....

PS do you eat fish?


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

I do eat fish but i don't like tuna, i hate the smell 

Is there any other type of fish that i could have that is simple to make?

Ok so taking into account what you said Dorsey, i would probably find it easier to have the egg omelette in the morning for breakfast. Do i really have to drop the toast? It's not like they are fattening or anything? They would go nice with the omelette, but let me know what you think. Would i still have the oats and green tea along with the omelette in the morning?

When talking about protein shakes, a few people have mentioned that if i don't exercise i would get a belly? Also, is there an alternative to protein shakes, like milk or something? I have a few friends who are quite bulky who have never taken a protein shake in the 10 years that they have been training.. Or am i just being paranoid lol? If so, is Build and recover the best protein shake for building lean muscle?

Anyway, looking back at my diet plan:

*(08:00 AM) Breakfast* - Omelette, *2 Whole Grain Brown Toast*, Oats, Cup of Green Tea.

*(10:30 AM) Mid Morning Snack *- Protein Shake, Banana.

*(13:00 PM) Lunch *- Chicken Tikka, Rice, Mixed Fruit.

*(15:30 PM) **Mid Afternoon Snack *- Protein Shake, Cashew nuts.

*(17:30 PM) **GYM WORKOUT*

*(20:00 PM) **Tea *- Portion of Chicken Tikka with Salad, Protein Shake.

*(22:00 PM) Late Night Snack *- Spoon full of peanut butter, cottage cheese.

For the late night snack, can i substitute the cottage cheese for a cup of tea with 1 sugar?

See the toast in red, not sure if i need to take this out or leave in? Also i normally have weetabix in the morning, should i stick to the oats however?

Thinking of more questions... 

Ah yes, for tea again i am having chicken tikka and then a protein shake, should i ONLY have the protein shake instead of the chicken?

One final question, would i need to be having the protein shakes EVERY day, even when i'm not working out at the gym?

Think thats enough questions for now, by all means change the food around as you wish 

Thanks again


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

How much protein in a cup of tea and a spoon of sugar ???????????????


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol heres your answer.. 

Ok so the basic concept is that whatever i eat, i need to make sure it contains some source of protein?

And do i have the cottage cheese on it's own or can i spread it over a cream cracker or something like that?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

That's fine, the thing to remember is before bed you need a slow release protein.

Cottage cheese

Peanut butter

Pro 6

Boiled eggs

Or a combo of the above.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Billy my man, you're driving me crazy! Ha. Check my post from 11.30am yesterday; I put you a brief list together containing examples of carbs, prots, fats. Did it mention anywhere on that list about cups of tea with sugar?? Did Cal's or Frankie's posts mention cups of tea with sugar????! You're mental! You're worried about a protein shake putting a belly on you but you want to replace a protein source with sugary tea??! I trust you now know the answer....

Shakes are a great source of protein, but should not be relied upon instead of food. I have Extreme whey first thing EVERY morning (I wont have had any for 8-10 hours so my body will be crying out for some), Build & Recover AFTER MY WORKOUT ensuring I have the adequate nutrients required to repair/grow and then Pro-6 last thing EVERY night so again my body can rest, recover & grow whilst I sleep. If your budget allows it's also good to take something onboard prior to your workout but i'd say the above 3 are enough for you at this stage. You do not need to be taking anything with your meals at 3.30pm or 8pm, you need real food. As for this issue of putting a belly on, this would only happen if you were not training properly, taking a mass gainer instead of protein (completely different things) and were constantly mixing with milk as milk can cause bloating.

Breakfast, I would personally drop the toast out as you're getting a good amount of carbs from the oats already.

Some good comments above from Fleg & RR that need to be taken onboard.


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Apologies people I'm just being stupid :der:

I know tea isn't the best of things to have i'm just trying to come to terms with the things i need not have.

In actual fact, last week i knew nothing about what to eat and when to eat it and most importantly what is in what i eat.

But thanks to you guys i now understand why certain foods are needed at specific times of the day.

So i would just like to say thank you to EVERYONE who has replied to all of my questions and helped me gain a better understand, i can't thank you guys enough! 

Consider this post answered as i have more than enough to take from this thread. :becky:

Thanks again,


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Why on gods earth do you think protein shakes will give you a belly billy ( haha that rhymes ) i drink protein and i aint got a belly. Its just a drink mate.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol haha


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

London1976 said:


> Why on gods earth do you think protein shakes will give you a belly billy ( haha that rhymes ) i drink protein and i aint got a belly. Its just a drink mate.


My PT once said to me that protein shakes would give me a belly if i didn't train thats why i asked 

But i'm not going to think like that, i'm going to be dedicated and stick to my programme because at the end of the day i want to see results and i'm going to make sure i work hard to get them :nod:


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Fleg


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Where you gone Bill, we lost you already??


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol I'm still here don't worry 

I had a word with my PT about what i wanted to achieve etc, he recommended an Upper Body / Lower Body split routine, will be starting that at the end of May.

For now i'm sticking with the full body routine as i have found that my chest had had an impact on the training and can see a difference  Will see how it goes..

:tongue1:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You started the full body yet? If so, how you finding it?


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Full body is going OK actually, i've changed it to this. I just looked at a number of different routines and thought i would combine them. Not sure if i'm doing something wrong but this is what i have:

Barbell Squats + Pull Ups

Leg Extensions + Leg Curls

Seated calf raises

Bentover rows

Military Press

Barbell Bench Press

Barbell Curls

Seated Rows

Dips + Leg Raises

Then 10 minutes at the end for Core exercises for Abs.

Though i might need to take out something and add deadlifts 

Let me know what you think? Eating plan is going well, I realized that i needed to feed my muscles enough for the workout i was doing as my body would just end up burning the muscle again  hehe


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I personally wouldn't want to super-set squats with pull-ups. In my view, you're putting all that blood into your lower half during the squats but then expecting it to travel all the way back up the body to the muscles worked in whatever type of pull-up you're doing - only for it then to have to move back down again for your next set of squats etc etc. Also, i'd defo drop out the leg ext + leg curls superset. This is supposed to be a full body workout but 4 of your first 5 exercices are leg related.

Why not just stick to Cal's full body and see how it goes? I'd say something put forward by somebody in the know has got more chance of succeeding than something you've changed yourself.

I've done Cal's workout twice this week and so far I wouldn't amend a thing.

You found anyone to train with yet or still having to go solo?


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmm I see what you mean mate.. I was just testing the water to be honest 

Ok from Monday i will start Cal's workout as i haven't done that as of yet, just to make sure i do have the correct workout, is this the one:

*deads-alternated with squats each workout.*

*bench press*

*close grip pulldowns*

*calf raises*

*military press*

*bicep curls*

*crunches*

*triceps pushdowns*

And no i am having to train on my own which is an absolute fcuking pain. The other day i was doing a 3 set bench press, 1st of 15lb, 2nd 20lb and then the 3rd was meant to be a set of 10 with a really heavy weight to make sure i can only do a set of 10 reps.. So i tried picking up 45lb i lifted it and brought it down to be chest, and then you guessed it i couldn't lift it back up again!! :axe:

I felt like an absolute **** lol, it was so embarrassing. I do really need a partner but to be realistic i don't think i will be able to get one until after the Esporta membership finishes in 6 months time and i join Fitness First as some of my other mates go there.

In the mean time what would you recommend i do to ensure i get the best gains in muscle without a partner?

Thanks again pal..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm right with Fleg there mate, on all counts. The full body is designed to hit 3 sets of 10 so make sure it's a weight you can manage. Obviously there's no point going so light that you're knocking them out for fun but you don't want to be decapitating yourself either. As said above, a spotter is there to avoid injury and perhaps to help increase confidence. Knowing somebody is there to help should you so need somehow gives you a subconscious boost.

There's no rush mate, going too heavy too soon will a) cause an injury and B) degrade your form to the point of the workout being pointless in the first place.


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Your advice makes sense, think i need to start making some friends in the gym 

By the way, that workout i posted the day before yesterday, is that the correct one? So those 8 exercises should last me 45 minutes?

And also, should i not be adding bentover rows or is that something that can be added on a few months down the line?

Sorry for the questions i get carried away :high5:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, that's the correct workout Billy. I'm training with my bro at the mo and i'd say it's taking us about 70 mins which i'm quite happy with. Mainly because for the compound moves we will always do a couple of warm-up sets first to prepare the muscle group. It's quite a long workout which is why once the weight starts moving up it has to be split over 2 days, with a couple of amendments:

*Workout 1*

Squats

Bench

Dips

Calves

Gripwork

*Workout 2*

Deads

Chins

Military press

Biceps

Abs

I would leave the bent-over's for the time being. They primarily work your lats so once you move onto the 2 day split you can hit these by doing wide grip chins. It's also good to be able to lift your own body weight to a high standard before contemplating more complicated exercises.


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Brill 

And when would i move to the 2 day split, would i just keep going higher and higher in the weights until it's too heavy?

Thanks again pal


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Exactly, keep trying to add more weight each week but still achieving 3 x 10. For you, i'd say come the 6-8 week point you'll find you've gone up quite a few notches on most exercises and you're now finding it difficult to complete the whole routine - that's when it's time to split.


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Exactly, keep trying to add more weight each week but still achieving 3 x 10. For you, i'd say come the 6-8 week point you'll find you've gone up quite a few notches on most exercises and you're now finding it difficult to complete the whole routine - that's when it's time to split.


Brilliant, thats perfect i did Cals workout today, it took 1 hour. Now the reason it took more than 45 minutes was because i was doing warm up sets and then the actual set. So for e.g. with Bench Press i did a set of 10lb, then 25lb, 35lb and finally 45lb. I followed this technique for most of the exercises, is this OK?

Also, i wasn't sure how best to do the bicep curls, either with dumb bells or a bar. So i did 1 set of 36, 12 of 8kg, 10kb and 12kg, again is this OK?

And finally, i did do the crunches, but i also added some more ab exercises with the ball and obliques exercises.

What do you think of the slight adjustment i have made?

:becky:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I think Cal suggests keeping the weight static for the 3 working sets so this is what i've followed so far. If you're building up to a final set of 10 x 45lb on your bench I doubt you would manage 3 sets at the same weight so perhaps try all 3 at 40 or something. To start increasing your strength and ultimately add size you've really gotta push yourself mate.

Bi's, I do 3 x 10 preacher curls with the ez but go with whatever you're feeling. Keep it the same throughout this period though so you can measure your gains over the coming weeks.

Abs, no prob. 3 x 10 isn't going to do a great deal for you anyway so if you can bang a load more out then so be it.


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ah right, i see so the trick is to keep the weights at the same weight for all 3 sets? That would make more sense, because i was finding the once i had done 3 sets i wasn't feeling anything so i thought i'd go higher with another 10lbs.

So just to make sure i am understanding correctly, instead of doing 4 sets do 3 sets of the same weight, yes?

Also, do i need to warmups prior to the 3 sets? If so, what weight should they be at?

And one problem i have found, which i feel is holding me back is bicep curls. I have tried doing preacher curls with the EZ bar, a few weeks ago. Mate seriously my arms are really fcuking weak, i can barely lift 10lbs!!! I need to make my arms stronger, please help me on this mate 

Also, when i do the bicep curls with dumb bells i find that the technique is not correct and my arms are all over the show. so i think it may be better for me to do the bicep curls on the arm rest machine thing with the EZ bar. At least i will have the technique right. What do you think?

Also, why is one arm stronger than the other? When i do Bench/Military Press, my left arm is weaker?? What is that all about?

Thanks mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, do all 3 sets at the same weight. As I say, you prob wont manage 3 sets at your highest possible weight just yet but you shouldn't be too far short. Perhaps 3 at 37.5 or 40 is achievable. As for the warm-ups, it's entirely up to you. It gets the blood flowing to the muscle group you're about to train and helps avoid injury. For bench maybe you could do your first set with the bar, another with a light weight on then your 3 working sets with whatever weight you decide to go for as above. If you find your working sets too light, don't change them during this workout just make a mental note ready to increase it for the next time you're in the gym.

Bi's, sh*t happens mate. The good thing about this workout is the fact it's full body, so by doing it you should start bringing all areas up to speed over time. Get on the preacher seat, grab an ez bar with no weight (still weighs 10kg itself - I think!!) and go from there. Try getting 3 x 10 out. If you cant, try again next sesh again without any weight, if you can try adding a little next time. You're doing stuff you've prob never done properly before so it takes time. It'll come though, don't worry.

As for having one arm stronger than the other, it's near enough the same for everyone to begin with. In day to day life you would use the same arm for writing, lifting etc and the same goes for your legs, you'll always stand on the same one. So, over the years you'll have built up more strength in one particular arm/leg. Again, doing this full body routine will in time help correct that. Just make sure you stick to the olympic bar etc and not the smith's machine as you'll find your stronger arm compensating otherwise which obviously wont help.


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Excellent answer mate!

Thanks a million. I feel i have a lot more knowledge than before seriously. A few weeks ago i didn't even know what most of the food i was eating was for and what weight did what.

This is a brilliant forum


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Glad I can be of service 

You bought any protein/suppliments yet?


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Not as of yet to be honest mate.

I was trying to get the protein from natural foods but who am i kidding! It would just be easier to drink a shake before and after my workout at gym.

Are the Maximuscle supplements any good? I just want to build lean muscle that's all, not get really buff and massive  (As you already must have gathered hehe  )


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I had good results from their Cyclone but it's as expensive as hell! The rest of their range is probably fine too though. The problem is, the suppliment market is big big business so which ever way you turn everyone will be telling you their stuff is the dogs. I've switched between various brands over the years, who knows what's worked and what hasn't. I'm currently using all the Extreme ones (whey, build & rec and pro-6) and I also take All American EFX Kre Alkalyn but I might change that over to Extreme's version too once my pot runs out so long as the reviews are good. Extreme aren't the cheapest but they seem to know their stuff and their customer service is spot on i've found so far.

Just do a bit of googling, look for decent reviews and buy what you can afford mate. If you want to stay proper lean just stick with whey and not a mass gainer. If you think you can do it all via food then good on ya but for me it's near enough impossible, i'd be stuck in the kitchen all day long!


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cool,

I will do a bit of Googling, ad see where i get to. No doubt i will ask questions along the way


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ahh i've done a week of Cals workout 

I feel absolutely fcuked now lol!!


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> I'm currently using all the Extreme ones (whey, build & rec and pro-6) and I also take All American EFX Kre Alkalyn but I might change that over to Extreme's version


its the same product, extreme doesn't have a version, kre alkalyn is sold by many company's but the its a patent product so its the same thing no matter who you buy it from mate,


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks, I thought that would be the case but was going to double check with them before ordering...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You alive Billy? How's the routine going??


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Haha! Yes mate I thought i'd treat myself to Green Tea and a couple of biscuits in bed 

Just completed the second week of Cals workout, it's going pretty well. Bdw, with the military press i WAS doing 18kg but today i thought what the heck lets try 20 and i managed to do 1 set of 10. I am still having problems with my left arm though it feels pretty weak. Lets hope this gets better over time.

I know it's only 2 weeks since i've been doing Cal's workout and 9 weeks in total since i've officially been weight training. I'm not really seeing a change in my abdominal area. With every weights session i am doing like 6 or 7 ads exercises and i can feel the pain but i can't see any shape. Is it still too early for me to be concerned?

My chest seems to be feeling a lot harder. Before it was just like loose skin, but now i feel like my chest is growing so thats a good sign.

With my arms, you mentioned doing the EZ bar arm curls but the machine is sort of broken where i can rest my arms, so i've been doing concentration curls instead..

Anyway, get back to me on your thoughts about the above


----------



## craige (Feb 12, 2011)

Everyone's different, if you are lets say 5'10 and trying to gain mass then you definitely need to increase calorie intake. If you take in as much protein as some of these guys are telling you to then you are going to feel like crap, and your urine will stink, believe me I've been there. The 3/4 protein shakes a day is unnecessary, its a scam, if you take in more than 1.7g protein for every kg of your body weight your body breaks it down and rebuilds it into fat and you piss out the ammonium nitrates, (good for fertilizing plants, bad for keeping your liver happy). I agree that you need to increase your protein but not that much, calculate your BMR and your daily calorific needs after adding activity to your BMR then chuck on another couple of hundred calories and stick to between 1.4-1.7g protein for muscle gain.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Glad to see you're still about and sticking with it.

Re the military press, are you using an olympic bar? Because they'd normally weigh around 20kg alone, or are you not counting the weight of the bar?

Abs will take a while mate and wont really show until you start cutting-up. Do they feel any different underneath yet? It took me 3-4 months of proper solid ab training last year and some serious serious CV before mine came out. Now i'm bulking they're pretty much gone again now (only downside) but I can still feel them underneath.

Don't worry about your left side feeling weaker, it's only been a couple of weeks but as long as you stick to the routine it should start leveling out over time.

How's the diet?


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Ok, re the military press, i am doing these with dumb bells, am i supposed to do them with the bar? If so, which method is best for me?

With Abs, if i press on my abdominal area its not as soft as it was before, it is feeling harder so surely it must be working because i am doing 3 days of abs exercises a week with the full body workouts. Don't think i need to do any more cardio than i am doing now? How do you mean by 'cut up', when does this cutting up process start? I got the fitness instructor to check my body fat. He used this thing to pinch my skin from my hip bone and then told me it was 11. Is that good?

I will wait a couple of months and see how i feel then.

And yes, the diet!!! :jerkit: LOL

With the diet i am trying my best to eat loads whenever i need to but the problem i am having is to eat after my workout, so i eat some fruit and try to have some chicken but seriously i can't eat a lot because i've had 2 meals and 2 snack meals already through out the day..

But apart from that all is good, and oh i've been using some of my brothers protein shakes, he's got this big bucket of why protein thought i'd give it a try


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds like you're on the right track then mate. Keep doing what you're doing, eat as much as you can and rest plenty.

Military press - seated with barbell 




Cutting-up is what you do after bulking, to trim your bodyfat down and get the definition of your muscle really showing. Current b/f of 11 is good, you just need to build some muscle now! Ha.


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Dorsey,

We have got a shoulder press on the smith machine, am i ok doing it on that?

And of course resting is the key to be quoting Cal 

:high5:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I wouldn't use it personally, I feel it allows one side to compensate for another if you understand my meaning. However, if you haven't got a spotter using the barbell on your own can be a struggle.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Where you gone Billy-wizz?????


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Haha Still working hard pal, 10 weeks and still on Cals workout 

I'm seeing a difference in my shape which is always a good sign, think i may need to alter the work out as it's getting a bit boring now :tongue1:

By the way, i started off on 12 kg on dumb bell flat bench press, i'm now doing 28 kg, massive achievement. I'm still weak with my shoulders, finding it difficult to do above 18kg/20kg.

Deadlifts and Squats, i'm doing like 90lbs-100lbs. Not really increased the weight EVERY week as it should be but still feeling the workout though...

Any tips?

Hows it going with you by the way pal? :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just gonna say billy, you cant just whack up your protein content each week, theres a limit ya know...

it can take time..

if youre aiming for 25g per meal take a month or so to get there, if you need to, starting out at 15g.

once you start training, you will start getting hungier..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Bugger me billy, didn't even realise you'd replied to my last post!!

So, how are you getting on now with another month under your belt? Congrats with the new weights etc, looks like you're doing well. How often you training?


----------



## billy_111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi pal,

I just got off fasting a week ago so need to get back into the gym, have been off for 5 weeks.

I changed jobs and am now working in Manchester so i think it'll be more convenient for me to join a fitness first or something like that. Think it'll take me a couple of weeks to officially get back into it as my current gym membership expires next month. But once i'm back you guys will be the first to know.

This time round i will stick to a good nutritional diet as i haven't really been doing that as i don't feel hungry and always wanna try and burn it off lol.

:clap2:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Eating's the key mate. I've trained for yrs but never focused on diet or rest for that matter. Dedicating more time to those than to the actual training itself now and seeing much better gains.

Make sure you stay in touch when you get back into it, be good to see how things go for you.


----------

